# للبيع بالاسكندرية ارض1175 متر شركة شمس اسكندرية 01278040500



## layanalhussin (9 نوفمبر 2013)

مساحة 1175 متر الواجه البحرية تطل على جار بطول 21 متر الواجه القبلية تطل على شارع 10 متر بطول 21 متر الواجه الشرقية تطل على شارع 7 متر بطول 56 متر الواجه الغربية تطل على جار بطول 56 متر البعد عن الدائرى حوالى 450 متر الارض مسجلة شهر عقارى للاتصال و الاستفسار عن سعر الارض و المعاينة 01278040500 01208077744 01000605863
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLTUc9womfI
http://sunalexrealestatealexandria.blogspot.com/2013/08/720.html
http://www.sun-alex.com
























:sm289:


----------

